# Reserve Academy sponsorship



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

I am having trouble finding a department who will sponsor me through the reserve academy. I am not looking for any financial assistance, jsut the chief's signature. I am being turned away becasue of a clause in the application which states I must be an employee of the department which is sponsoring me. 

Does anybody have any ideas on how I can get a sponsorship? I have called numerous departments and I am starting to feel that I have run into a brick wall.

I am located in the suburbs of boston.

thanks in advance for any input


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

If you are having trouble finding a signature I can only suggest keep trying, and remember not just muni PD's can sign, we have had guys around here get signed from the Sheriff, the Harbormaster, etc.. Find out if anyone else who's local LE can sign.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

does anybody know of any departments in the area who seem to sponsor a lot of trainees?


----------

